# smallest caliber for self defense?



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

My personal favorite defense gun has always been a Beretta Jetfire in 22 short. I have carried it for many years including while hiking. I never leave without it in my pocket. Of course the first rule when hiking in the wilderness is to use the "Buddy System". This it means you NEVER hike alone, you bring a friend, companion or even an in-law because if something happens there is someone to go get help.

I remember one time while hiking with my brother-in-law in northern Alberta out of nowhere came this huge brown bear charging us and was she mad. We must have been near one of her cubs. 

Anyway, if I had not had my little Jetfire I would not be here today. Just one shot to my brother-in-law's knee cap and I was able to escape by just walking at a brisk pace. 







That's one of the best pistols in my collection...


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

thats a good one.


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

Absolutely hilarious!!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

You had me worried for a minute. At first I thought I was going to read the biggest lie in history!


----------



## bowbrown (Dec 23, 2009)

They say you only have to be faster than the person you are with! I wasn't expecting that ending at all.


----------

